# ZZ Top in Calgary - Pics



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

One of my favorite bands. This was my third time seeing them. As we all know, ZZ Top usually plays mostly the same setlist as they did this time. Even so, it is still fun and the guys look like they are having fun. Billy is still tearing it up and his tone was just killer. One of my favorites was when they did Catfish Blues. Anyway, I had great seats and got some great pics so I thought I would share:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks! Great pics!!

Dave


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

"Thanks! Great pics!!

Dave"
I agree!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2014)

as well.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks Dan. Great shots.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool.

Some good guitar pictures.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Cool! Very nice pics and what a great variety of guitars the rev uses.......


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

I was sitting that close too . Great concert !!!


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Awesome pics!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I love ZZ Top. Too bad concerts are too expensive compared to my humble income. But at least through your great pix I can sort of be there vicariously.

Thanks pickslide!


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys. I got the tix through the fan club. A bit of a premium over ticketmaster, but front row so no complaints. Here are some more pics for y'all


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Great photos. Thanks!


----------

